# Slinging Prime Tonight



## Salty dog (Feb 14, 2014)

Real "Prime" rib.

Always look forward to breaking out the monster Rader.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice marbling, serving with a mushroom red wine sauce?


----------



## bkultra (Feb 14, 2014)

As always your ingredients look like they are of amazing quality. I would love to take the family there one day. Not sure my son (just turned 2yrs last week) would be bearable for the car ride.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 14, 2014)

Semi-traditional with a shroom au jus. We have a new mushroom cultivator down the street and just got our first batch just in time for this weekend. We'll be pushing sides.

Posted this to our facebook page. http://eatsomethingsexy.com/wordpress/aphrodisiac-foods/mushrooms/

best part of the article....."fits of sexual extacy"


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice looking roast. Care to share your prep/ cooking procedure? (low and slow followed by a sear?) I have to cook a standing rib roast tomorrow and am always looking for some good tips. Thanks


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 14, 2014)

I always do it low and slow, till like 120 degrees, then let it rest and blast it for 5 min at 500. Let it rest again, carve and serve.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 14, 2014)

There's a ton of variables involved and to be honest I wouldn't want to be responsible for a SNAFU. Google it.
I will say, use a decent meat thermometer and pull it before it comes up to final temp. It will continue cooking once it comes out of the oven. Give it time to rest. PR isn't meant to be served "hot". (I also prefer a hot start and low temp slow down)

I also like "Texas Style", Cook it rare, let it rest then slice and sear on a hot char-grill for 10 seconds.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 14, 2014)

Fair enough. Did the 'low and slow', rest and carmalizing blast on the last rib roast I made and it turned out okay, and have also done it how you indicate (blast initially, then cook at lower temp).


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 14, 2014)

You can also dry age it in your fridge for a few days depending on the size. You'll lose weight on the roast but you'll intensify the flavour.


----------



## Anton (Feb 14, 2014)

Proper Rader use


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 14, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> You can also dry age it in your fridge for a few days depending on the size. You'll lose weight on the roast but you'll intensify the flavour.



lus1: Right now I have a side of strip steak I bought on 1/28. I cut off the first four steaks after about a week, 4 again the next weekend, and had 2 last night. The difference has been fun to observe, the beef flavor is really concentrated now. I'm guessing weight loss is around 15% easy. Trimming is another 5-10% loss. I plan on finishing it off the 18th which will put me at 3 weeks.View attachment 22249
View attachment 22250
View attachment 22251


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm in love!


----------



## jgraeff (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice beef. We're one of the few places around here to consistently use prime beef, you can't beat it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 14, 2014)

WildBoar said:


> Fair enough. Did the 'low and slow', rest and carmalizing blast on the last rib roast I made and it turned out okay, and have also done it how you indicate (blast initially, then cook at lower temp).



I've done the Serious Eats way, and it worked very well.


----------

